# 長針眼



## KYC

Hello, there:
I am wondering how to express I "長針眼" in English.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## indigoduck

Is this the same thing as Panda Eyes ?


----------



## KYC

I didn't mean to perverse, but I am afraid not.

I am wondering how to say it in Enlglish.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## BODYholic

KYC said:


> Hello, there:
> I am wondering how to express I "長針眼" in English.
> Thanks a lot!


Sty - http://www.nciku.com/search/en/detail/sty/91949

I found it from the dictionary but I've never used it before.


----------



## allsky

The formal name of "针眼" is "麦粒肿" which is called "sty" in english I guess.

use sty in a sentence:

He's got a sty on his eye.


----------



## indigoduck

KYC said:


> I didn't mean to perverse, but I am afraid not.
> 
> I am wondering how to say it in Enlglish.
> Thanks a lot!


 
What is this picture pointing at ?  I've never heard of Sty and never heard of 長針眼.

Is this describing the shape of the eye ?  ie: The eye looks like a long needle


----------



## xiaolijie

> Is this describing the shape of the eye ? ie: The eye looks like a long needle


No, it's a type of infection that causes a swelling on the eyelid.


----------



## KYC

> it's a type of infection that causes a swelling on the eyelid.


Yes, that's what I am looking for.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## KYC

Is the term "stye" as the term "sty"?
I came across it in a dictionary.


----------



## Chinoise

If you are using it verbally, just use the general term "red eye".


----------



## KYC

Thanks a lot!
May I say: I had a red eye on the left.?


----------



## Chinoise

If it happened in the past, then yes.

Do keep in mind, in the English speaking culture, people don't really talk in detail about their sickness/disease they have (because other people don't really want to know!).


----------



## KYC

Thanks a lot!Chinoise!
It's really helpful!. I will keep it in mind.


----------

